# انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة الموقع هنا فية مسلمين و مسيحين و كمان فية مواضيع كتيرة فيها الدينية و فيها اللى بنتخانق فيها معاهم
ايوة  احنا فعلا بطريقة كلامنا بنبينلهم ان احنا اللى وحشين و بنتكلم بطريقة وحشة جدا 
لكن همة ياحرام عاملين فيها الشباب المحترمين المتدينين 
و لو مش مسدقة او مش مسدقة ادخلو اى موضوو فية مشاركة مسلمين و شوفوا فرق الرد بينا و بينهم 
انا بقترح ان احنا نعمل قسم يبقة بين المسلمين و المسيحين و نتسال و نجاوب او احنا نسال و هما يجاوبوا 
اووووووولا اية رايكم فى موضوع القسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيااااااااا اية رايكم فى الرد بتاعنا و طريقة كلامنا هية ددية اللى المسيح علمهالنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7259/96888890cx4.jpg[/img[/CENTER]]

[LEFT][img]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7259/96888890cx4.jpg[/LEFT]​


----------



## truth way (6 فبراير 2007)

ياريييييييييييييييييييييييت ياريت
اهم شيئ الاخلاق مش سب


----------



## الحقيقة (6 فبراير 2007)

سلام الله عليكم 
احي فيك هده الروح  الجميلة والطريقة الجديدة  لانه بالفعل حوار المسيحين دائما يكون صاخرا 
وهده نقطة تحسب عليكم ليس معكم  والله يهدينا ويهديكم الى عبادة الواحد الاحد


----------



## المسيح هو الله (7 فبراير 2007)

اكيد طبعا كلامك صح بس ليا ملحوظة



> ثانيااااااااا اية رايكم فى الرد بتاعنا و طريقة كلامنا هية ددية اللى المسيح علمهالنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هاتى كد الرد اللى فية شتيمة  



> انا بقترح ان احنا نعمل قسم يبقة بين المسلمين و المسيحين و نتسال و نجاوب او احنا نسال و هما يجاوبوا




ماهو دا موجود فعلن تصفحى وانتى تشوفية 


المحبة حلوة اتمنى تكون موجودة


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> يا جماعة الموقع هنا فية مسلمين و مسيحين و كمان فية مواضيع كتيرة فيها الدينية و فيها اللى بنتخانق فيها معاهم
> ايوة  احنا فعلا بطريقة كلامنا بنبينلهم ان احنا اللى وحشين و بنتكلم بطريقة وحشة جدا
> لكن همة ياحرام عاملين فيها الشباب المحترمين المتدينين
> و لو مش مسدقة او مش مسدقة ادخلو اى موضوو فية مشاركة مسلمين و شوفوا فرق الرد بينا و بينهم
> ...






جيد جدا اننا وجد احد من الاخوان المسيحين يفكر بعقل جيد 
ان التسامح هي سمات الديننين المسيحي والاسلامي  , ولق كان ابئناء متسامحون دينيا  فما المانع ان نكون كلناء عرب واخوه في الوطن والهويه وليس اعداء نكن لبعضناء البغضاء بسسب الدين والمعتقدات​


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> يا جماعة الموقع هنا فية مسلمين و مسيحين و كمان فية مواضيع كتيرة فيها الدينية و فيها اللى بنتخانق فيها معاهم
> ايوة  احنا فعلا بطريقة كلامنا بنبينلهم ان احنا اللى وحشين و بنتكلم بطريقة وحشة جدا
> لكن همة ياحرام عاملين فيها الشباب المحترمين المتدينين
> و لو مش مسدقة او مش مسدقة ادخلو اى موضوو فية مشاركة مسلمين و شوفوا فرق الرد بينا و بينهم
> ...






جيد جدا اننا وجد احد من الاخوان المسيحين يفكر بعقل جيد 
ان التسامح هي سمات الديننين المسيحي والاسلامي  , ولق كان ابئناء متسامحون دينيا  فما المانع ان نكون كلناء عرب واخوه في الوطن والهويه وليس اعداء نكن لبعضناء البغضاء بسسب الدين والمعتقدات​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

يا زملكاوى انا عارفة منتدى حوار الاديان بس م بيعجبنى فى الطريقة الحوار يعنى الحوار الئنائى بيبقة افضل
و انتة يا اخ يا بتاع الحقيقة احنا منسمحش لحد انة يقول ان احنا حوارنا صارخ لان احنا لا بنعمل حروب و لا بنقيم الحرب و لا بنعمل عمليات فدائية و بنقول اها فى سبيل اللة مع انها فى سبيل الوطن و اللى بيعمل دة كانة قتل نفسة و ربنا حيحاسبة زى اى واحد قتل  نفسة


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2007)

*تم نقل الموضوع الي قسم الاقترحات *

*حيث مكانه المناسب*

*بالنسبة لاول نقطة اتكلمتي عليها مش كل الاعضاء بيبقي حوارهم صعب وانما قلة قليلة و تحاول ان تهدا من حدتها ( وهذه حدة طباع شخصية وليس تعاليم من الكتاب المقدس )*

*بالنسبة لاقتراحك التاني هناك العديد من الاقسام للمسيحين والمسلمين *

*زي قسم حوار الاديان وقسم الرد علي الشبهات وغيرها*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2007)

مش انتي الي منزلة الموضوع هذا عفوا! لا اقبل دخول المسلمين هذا الموقع  !!!

مش بتقولي انهم بيسبونا الى اخره من هذا الكلام؟

ليه التناقض داه؟


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

لا يا ابن الملك طريقة كلام الانسان المسيحى لو هية مش محترمة ابونا بيقلة ربنا معلمناش كدة مش بيقلة 
عادى يا ابنى اعملها دية طباع فى الشخصية 

بالنسبة لماى روك ياريت توضح كلامك شوية علشان مش بحب طريقة الكلام اللى بيتاكل نصة دة


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*لا تعليق سوى 
اللي ايدة في المية مش زي اللي ايدة في النار 
وعلى فكرة الاستفزاز اللي بتتكلمي علية يا اختنا الفاضلة دة موجود في الكتب الاسلامية و عندما نكلمهم بة يعتبرونة اهانة *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 فبراير 2007)

خلاص ياجماعه حصل خير ........
الموضوع مش مستاهل انكم تتعارضوا مع بعض .....وعلشان مين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

avamina قال:


> خلاص ياجماعه حصل خير ........
> الموضوع مش مستاهل انكم تتعارضوا مع بعض .....وعلشان مين ؟؟؟؟؟



فعلا يا avamina عشان مين.:cry_smile:


----------



## merola (9 فبراير 2007)

لا يا جماعة الموضوع مستاهل لان احنا كلنا فى منتدى حوار الاديان كلة بيخبط فى بعضة مسلم و مسيحى 
شكرا سا روك على الرد طلعت قد الكلمة اللى كتبتها


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> شكرا سا روك على الرد طلعت قد الكلمة اللى كتبتها


 
لا اله الا المسيح
قصدك ايه يا اخت ميرولا؟


----------



## snow_white7 (10 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> لا يا جماعة الموضوع مستاهل لان احنا كلنا فى منتدى حوار الاديان كلة بيخبط فى بعضة مسلم و مسيحى
> شكرا سا روك على الرد طلعت قد الكلمة اللى كتبتها



شكرا merola على ذوقك.

ولك كل تقديرى واحترامى.


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعه مهما عملو ا ميصحش ان احنا نغلط لغه الحوار بالعقل احسن وافضل وربنا يهدى الكل


----------



## miroo2007 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

انا معاك يا merola
عندك حق كل الحوارات او اغلبها تلاقى فيها مسيحى بيغلط فى المحاور الى معاه
حتى لو كانوا بيستفزوكم مش لازم نستخدم الالفاظ دى فى الحوار
اومال فين روح التسامح والمحبة الاحنا بنحاول نعلمها للعالم
و "انتم ملح الارض" و"انتم نور العالم"
please  اخوانى و اخواتى فى المسيح لا تنسوا انكم شهود لة على الارض
ونخلى بالنا شوية من طريقة ردنا
يا ريت ماكونش دايقت حد بكلامى


----------



## miroo2007 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

انا معاك يا merola
عندك حق كل الحوارات او اغلبها تلاقى فيها مسيحى بيغلط فى المحاور الى معاه
حتى لو كانوا بيستفزوكم مش لازم نستخدم الالفاظ دى فى الحوار
اومال فين روح التسامح والمحبة الاحنا بنحاول نعلمها للعالم
و "انتم ملح الارض" و"انتم نور العالم"
please  اخوانى و اخواتى فى المسيح لا تنسوا انكم شهود لة على الارض
ونخلى بالنا شوية من طريقة ردنا
يا ريت ماكونش دايقت حد بكلامى


----------



## mataa_flash2020 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااى
ممكن اعرف ايزاى ممكن انزل صور على النتدى زى كده
ممككككككككككككككككككككككن
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*



merola قال:


> يا جماعة الموقع هنا فية مسلمين و مسيحين و كمان فية مواضيع كتيرة فيها الدينية و فيها اللى بنتخانق فيها معاهم
> ايوة  احنا فعلا بطريقة كلامنا بنبينلهم ان احنا اللى وحشين و بنتكلم بطريقة وحشة جدا
> لكن همة ياحرام عاملين فيها الشباب المحترمين المتدينين
> و لو مش مسدقة او مش مسدقة ادخلو اى موضوو فية مشاركة مسلمين و شوفوا فرق الرد بينا و بينهم
> ...


انا معك فى كل كلمة قلتيها هما هيك بياخذوا عنا فكرة انو احنا عنصريين وبنكرههم وهذا مش صح   ياريت يكون فى حوار بس يكون حضارى وبدون غلط من الطرفين :smile01


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

*+*

الاخت العزيزة ميرولا .. 

تحية وسلام ..

فى البداية الموضوع ليس حرب حتى ننظر من الذى ينتصر او من الذى يخسر .. الموضوع هو إظهار الحقيقة الواحده وهى ان المسيح تبارك إسمه هو الله له المجد .. 

و عندما نتحدث مع إخوتنا المسلمين عن أمور فى دينهم .. فهى فى الواقع موجوده بالفعل فى دينهم .. و ليس إختراع او تحريف من قبلنا !! .. 

قد تجدى من بعض الاحباء المسيحيين من يتجاوز حدوده (( فى قليل من الاحيان )) معهم .. وهذا فى الواقع ما أسميه (( رد الفعل )) التلقائى و الطبيعى فى النفس البشرية .. و لم أقل أن هذا حسن .. كلا بالطبع .. فإلهنا تبارك إسمه لم يقل لنا أن نبادل الشتيمه بمثلها .. و لن يكون اى شخص هنا فى المنتدى .. مقياس للمسيحية .. أبداً .. بل المثل الاعلى و القدوة هو سيدنا تبارك إسمه .. و لكن أرجوا أن تأخذى فى حسبانك ان (( رد الفعل )) يختلف إختلافاً كلياً عن (( الفعل ذاته )) فقد يكون الانسان هادىء الطباع و يتمسك على قدر إستطاعته بتعاليم كتابنا المقدس فى حفظ النفس من الانفعال و الشطط  .. و لكن يجد من يأتى بكل هدوء و يتطاول على المسيح تبارك إسمه !!!!!!!! .. او يتطاول على الكتاب المقدس !!!!! .. او يتطاول على ام النور العذراء مريم !!!!! .. بل أن هناك من إدعى ان المسيح تبارك إسمه .. إبن زنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. حاشا يا رب ..

ما هى مشاعرك وقتها ؟؟؟!!!! ..

أنظرى إلى أبائنا الاولين .. أقرأى ردود القديس العظيم الانبا أثناسيوس الرسولي على بدعة آريوس .. كيف يتحدث ؟؟.. بماذا يصف الآريوسين ؟؟ .. كيف يكون حواره معهم .. فهم قد أغلقوا قلوبهم و عقولهم تماماً .. فكان لابد من التوبيخ بقوة وحزم ..

شاهدى أفلام القديسين و الشهداء .. أمثال الشهيد  مارجرجس .. او أبانوب .. أو حتى من القديسين المعاصرين مثل القديس (( أبونا يسطس الانطوني  ))  ..

انظرى كيف يتعاملون مع الضلال و البدع ..

كيف ينتهرون الكفر .. و الحيد عن الحق ..

أنا لا أبرر الشتيمة أو الإهانة لأى دين ... بل أرفضها من أعماقي .. صدقونى بالفعل .. أرفضها تماماً .. و لكنى اقول أن معاملة هؤلاء الذين ياتوا ليسبوا ديننا و إيماننا و عقيدتنا بكل حزم وقوة .. هى فى الواقع كل العدل .. و الحق ..

أولئك الذين أتوا كى يسخروا و يهينوا مقدساتنا .. ليس لهم سوى كل إحتقار لفكرهم و أسلوبهم .. لأنهم بالاضافة لحججهم الواهية .. هم أغبياء .. عديمى العقل .. أحياناً كثيرة صدقونى أفكر جدياً أن أترفع عن الرد على أولئك .. ليس غروراً ..لاننى أقل إنسان هنا فى المنتدى .. و لكن لأننى أرى أن عدم الرد على أولئك .. هو أبلغ رد على سفاهتهم و تفاهة عقولهم 

تأكدى عزيزتى أن المسيح يحيا بقلوبنا .. و نتمنى أن نُرضيه فى كل شىء .. حقيقى نتمنى من اعماقنا .. و لكن لى رجاء عندك ، و عند كل الاعضاء .. ان تنظروا للموضوع من كل الاتجاهات ..  فلا تكتفوا بالنظر من زاوية واحده .. حتى لا تظلمونا .. او تظلموهم  ..

تحياتى


----------



## !|!piro!|! (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

*سـلام ونعـمهَ للـجَِميع..
بدايه: اشكُرك اخـتى الكريمه" merola" علـى طـرح هَذه الـمُلاحظات الـتى لاحظتها انا الآخر في بعض مُناقشات الاحـباء (وليسة كُلها طبعاً)..
وانا اثـق جـيداً انكى لم تـطرحى هذا الـكلام الا من واقع حُبك وغيرتك الـكبيره على الـمُنْتدى واعضائُه الكرام..
 فهَذا المُنْتدى ساحه حـواريهَ..لنُعلم الاخـرينْ عن تعاليم "السيد المسيح لهُ المجد" وليسة ساحـهَ حربيه(مين يكسب التانى)..
اتمنى فقط ان يتحلى الاخـوهَ الـمسيـحين بالصبر واخلاق المسيح اكثَر من ذلك...حتى لاياخُذ عنا الاخـرين افكار سيئه..
ونبتعد عن التعصُبات فهيا لان تائتى علينْا بالنتَيِجهَ المرغوبه...
 وربـنا يبارك حـياتك ياmerola:16_14_21:*​


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

*معاكى حق يا Merola حاسس اننا بننسى تعاليم المسيح و ازاى هو علمنا التسامح و حب اخرين و يا ريت كل المسلمين يتبقلوا اعتذراى لما وجهته اليكم من اساءة ... فعلا احنا بنخطى بطريقتنا ديه بالتعامل لكن ساعات  فى مسلمين هنا بيستفذوا الواحد و ساعات ردودهم بيكون الغرض منها الاستفذاذ لكن معاكى حق يا ريت يا مسيحيين نقتدى بالمسيح ارجوكم لازم نحب المسلمين ،،،*


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

*مع احترامى الكل الى الاخ Genuine ،،
اجد ان اسئلته تلك يجب ان توضع فى مكان مناسب لكن كثر خير الاخ و نشكره Mohamed is Christian الذى رد عليه لكن هناك شىء يدعى نظام فى المنتدى فليس من الادب ان تخلط الورق ببعضه فاتمنى حذف مشاركته و وضعها على شكل موضوع فى منتدى الاسئلة و الاجوبة فقط للنظام و اتمنى لك الخير*


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

لا تعليق


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخت العزيزة ميرولا ..
> 
> ...



اولاااا: حبيت اساااال من وين لك ان احناااا تطاااولنااا على المسيح ....
او وصفنااااه بااانه ابن زنااا....
لااااان اي مسلم يقول هالشي هو مو مسلم اصلااااا...
مكاااانه عيسى عليه السلام  عااااليه في الاسلااام فنحن نؤمن به انه نبي واااان الله اصطفاااه وامه على العالمين .... والقراااان والااااحاااديث النبويه لم تقصر في هذاا الجاانب ولك ان تقرا فقط سوره مريم وال عمراااان لتعرف بذلك...
فلاا تفتري كذبااا على الااسلااام بغير وجه حق....

امر اااخر وهو قولك اننا  سخرنااا واهنا مقدسااتكم ومعتقداااتكم...

انتم وش سويتم....؟؟؟!!!!

لربماااا عليك الرجوووع الى منتدى حوااار الااااديااااان والمنتدى ااالعااام لتعرف الى اي درجه وصلت بكم السخريه حتى من رب الااارباااب خاالق السموااات والااارض ...
ومن نبي الااامه الصاادق الاااامين ...
وغير ذلك من التشريعااات الاااسلاااميه ...
سوااء ااعترفتم بهااا ام لاااا...
هل اظهرتم اي اااحتراام لذلك ....
فكيف بمن لاااا يبذل الااااحترااام ان يلقااااه....

على ااالعموم  اتمنى فعلااا ان يرتقي اااسلوب التحاااور بين الاااعضااااء المسيحين والمسلمين الى مستوى افضل مما هو عليه الااااان....
ومهمااا اختلفت وجهاات النظر ...
وحااول كل طرف اااثبااات صحه دينه ...
فعلى ذلك ان يكون ضمن قااالب الاااحترااااام...
ااامر اااخر وهو انني اتمنى ااان توجهه مثل هذه دعوه الى المشرفين والاااادااااره بشكل خاااص...
لااانه اذاا هم التزموااا فبااالتاااكيد سيلتزم بقيه الاااعضاااء بذلك...
سواااااء مسلمون او مسيحيون...

اشكر صااااحبه الموضوع على هالفكره ....
جميل ان يخرج من بين ظهوركم من يدعو الى ذلك...

تقبلوااا تحيااااتي ..

اياااااااااااان


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*




بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اولاااا: حبيت اساااال من وين لك ان احناااا تطاااولنااا على المسيح ....





بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> او وصفنااااه بااانه ابن زنااا....
> لااااان اي مسلم يقول هالشي هو مو مسلم اصلااااا...
> مكاااانه عيسى عليه السلام عااااليه في الاسلااام فنحن نؤمن به انه نبي واااان الله اصطفاااه وامه على العالمين .... والقراااان والااااحاااديث النبويه لم تقصر في هذاا الجاانب ولك ان تقرا فقط سوره مريم وال عمراااان لتعرف بذلك...
> فلاا تفتري كذبااا على الااسلااام بغير وجه حق....
> ...




الاخ او الاخت .. 

تحية وسلام .. 

وجهت مشاركتى السابقة لمن يتطاولوا على مقدساتنا .. و لم اوجهها لكل المسلمين .. فأنت من أى فريق إذاً ؟؟؟

واضح انك ممن يتطاولوا .. لان الكلام ضايقك و بترد بحرقه .. 

الشىء الذى يثير قمة الدهشه .. هو ان تطالبونا بالاحترام .. لولا اننى احترم بعض الاخوة الاحباء المسلمين .. لكان تعليقى على هذا الطلب قاسى بعض الشىء ..

الاخ او الاخت .. 

ما أكثر الاهانات المنتشرة فى كل المنتديات الاسلاميه للمسيحية .. 

*يا إلهي .. ما أكثرها بالفعل ..* 

كما اننى اندهش من تجاهلك لتأكيدى الشديد برفض اى اهانة لاى دين .. 

لماذا تجاهلت ذلك ؟؟ .. لماذا مثلا لم تشيد به و تمدحه .. بالرغم من اننى لم ولن أنتظر ذرة من ذلك .. و لكننى أردت أن أثبت لك انك تدافع بطريقة عمياء .. هكذا تعلمت .. و هكذا (( اغلب )) إخوتنا المسلمين بكل أسف ..

للاسف أيها (( الاحباء )) .. أنتم تدافعون بلا تفكير .. فقط أنصر اخاك المسلم إن كان ظالماً او مظلوماً .. 

سامحونى ..  *ولكنها الحقيقة* .. 

أكرر اخى / اختى العزيز ( ة ) ..

*إدارة المنتدى ترفض أية إهانة لأى دين .. حتى ولو كانت فى حق شخص ملحد .. او ممن يسجدون للبقرة أو للنار ..* 

و إن كان هناك تجاوز من أى عضو بالمنتدى .. فيمكنك مراسلة مشرف القسم .. و قبل المراسلة .. كلف نفسك و أرجع لاصل الحوار .. و أنظر من المُخطىء فى البداية .. حتى تستطسع أن تتبين الفعل من رد الفعل .. لان هناك فرق بين الاثنين .. حتى و إن كانا الاثنين خطأ 

تحياتى


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*



REDEMPTION قال:


> الاخ او الاخت ..
> 
> تحية وسلام ..
> ولك التحااايااا..
> ...



تحيااااااتي لك اااايضااا...

وبالمنااااسبه انااا فتاااه...


ايااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## jim_halim (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

*  سلام و نعمة .. 

أعتقد أن جزء كبير من المسألة يكمن في ثقافة العرب نفسها .. 

ففي المناظرات التليفزيونية و اللقاءات الحوارية ( التي من المفترض أن الملايين يشاهدونها .. يعني مفروض أن تكون الكلمة فيها بحساب ) تجد دائماً الخناقات و المشاجرات بين المختلفين في الرأي .. 

و ربما كان الموضوع محل الخلاف هو في الأصل موضوع تافه في ذاته , و لكن فكرة قبول الآخر و قبول الرأي المغاير لرأيك هي فكرة غير موجودة تماما لدي العرب .. 

فما بالك حين يكون الموضوع محل الحوار هو الدين ؟!  *​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

عندك حق ده لازم يحصل علشان هما بيتلككوا على الفاضية و المليانة


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا حاسة ان مش احنا اللى بننتصر كدة(ارجو المشاركة)*

من المهم  عند الحوار  ان تخاطب العقل  

فالحديث الهادىء  يمضى كالسهم   ويعطى التاثير المطلوب  

اما  السب والجعجعه  فهى اولا  تضيع  حق  المتكلم  وثانيا  لا تصل بالمستمع لاى شيى  سوى زياده جرعه تعصبه 



انا اتحدث فى هذه النقطه لانى اعانى منها كثيرا 

فاحيانا   بكون  عصبى جدا  جدا




واتمنى  انكوا تساعدونى   انى اتغير


----------

